
Reasonable Scala Compiler - stablemap
https://github.com/twitter/reasonable-scala
======
stablemap
This was announced a few months ago, but now you can use it. They claim a 20x
speedup.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15043316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15043316)

